# Lebanon Area Bowhunters "Aimin' to make a difference''- March of Dimes Shoot



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

This is going to be great Bump:RockOn:


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

:bump::bump:


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nwmohunter86 (May 29, 2008)

i live in st. joseph and i am interested can you send me some info. and send me the dates for more shoots you'll have if you have anymore. thanks alot.


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Shoot*

Hi you can get all the info you need on our web, at www.lebanonbowhunters.4t.com :RockOn::RockOn: we hope to see you there.


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

:bump2::bump2:


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

How many members around this area going to go to this shoot? Lets get as many members out to this shoot to help a great cause and make it a time to meet fellow members and have good time


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*bump it up*



MoBuzzCut said:


> How many members around this area going to go to this shoot? Lets get as many members out to this shoot to help a great cause and make it a time to meet fellow members and have good time


Thanks MobuzzCut bump for a good cause and a fun shoot!!


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

ttt
:wink:


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

:wink: ttt


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

Bump:wink:


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

:bump2::bump2:


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

:bump: for a good cause


----------



## BowtechJim (Feb 24, 2007)

I might be there


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

That would be great bowtech Jim


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*shoot*



BowtechJim said:


> I might be there


Hope to see ya there, we will be having a long yard shot apx 100yrd and Tic-Tac-Toe and a flying turkey, and more games, lots of door prizes and raffles, and all for a good cause, Outdoor 40 target course. trickle start rinehart targets. . concessions available. :walk:


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

so how many members in the area are going to go have a great time and help out a good cause this sunday


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

:shade: bump


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

:bump::bump::behindsof


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

:blob1: ttt


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*ttt*

one more bump before shoot, Hope to see ya there :wink:


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

Does this shoot have a 280 speed limit?


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

LIMBHANGER 36 said:


> Does this shoot have a 280 speed limit?


NO speed limit at all


----------

